# Others have issues with ad insertions



## CasperImproved (Jun 20, 2009)

Mods - I know there have been a few minor grumbles about ads in the postings. 

The response has been (and no I haven't been paying a great deal of attention) that it's there when you haven't logged in.

Could you mod types explain post #2 in the jpg I am linking to (you will note I am logged in).

Thanks,

Not trying to make waves, just trying to understand why the ads are there.

Bob


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2009)

I just came back after dinner and see the ad to join DC after the first post on two different threads.

We'll figure out what's going on.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks Andy... I just didn't expect such a quick response.. have I been paying you something I don't know about?

BTW, I'm pumping Constance's Omelets... Sounds _Delicious_

Bob


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> ... have I been paying you something I don't know about?...




No you haven't, but feel free to start now.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 20, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> No you haven't, but feel free to start now.




Okay, next time I have something especially scrumptious, I'll take a picture of it with my cruddy old VGA picture cell phone and post it, and think nice thoughts about your efforts here. 

If it's not to fuzzy, you might even be able to tell what it is.

Don't worry too hard about the ad stuff. We know you guys will fix it. 

Your witty responses to our posts are more important.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you very much.  I'm here all week.  Try the veal, don't forget to tip your waitress.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 20, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Thank you very much.  I'm here all week.  Try the veal, don't forget to tip your waitress.




Andy, you made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Andy, you made me laugh out loud.




Happy to do so.


----------

